# Adobe warnt vor Zero-Day-Lücke in Flash und Reader



## Newsfeed (15 März 2011)

Die Lücke lässt sich zum Infizieren eines Systems ausnutzen. Bislang wurde jedoch nur wenige gezielte Angriffe in Zusammenhng mit Ecxel-Dokumenten beobachtet. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

